# A Bold Experiment Needs A Name



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

After 40 years of owning some really great retrievers I am going to purchase a Brittany. I have a friend who raises a good line of Brits and I will be getting a female pup late winter or early spring. I'll still continue to have retrievers as I am a hard core waterfowler but thought it is time to try a pointer for upland birds.

My wife has decided she should name the new puppy, which is O.K. but some of the names she is coming up with are, to say the least, odd. And she doesn't like any of the names I have picked.

Any suggestions on a good name for a North Dakota Brittany?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Dakota
Thor
Shooter


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I named mine "Chance" he was one of the greatest dogs I ever owned and he was extremely easy to train. More than once he came out of the cattails looking like Max from the Grinch with his face covered with fuzz. I used to worry about losing him in the heavy stuff. He had quite a personality, when he would flush after his point and I would miss the shot he would always look at me with that "you dumb azz" look. You will not regret getting one, although your retrievers will have to get used to a very active dog.

Good luck with the name thing!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

retrievers are tough dog that bounce back from training mistakes, britts are usaully soft dogs that require a soft touch, they are the hardest pointing dogs for me to train.

You are going from ying to yang tread lightly :wink: .

Good luck with the new dog, use a name that is one syllable can be called loudly and does not sound like any commands especially whoa.

Britts are real nice dogs and very good hunters


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

just name her Britt... thats a nice name


----------



## shrades (Aug 21, 2008)

I owned a Golden that was a great hunting dog named Dakota. That name always holds a great spot in my hunting pasts.


----------

